# Cambiare una banconota in/con monete



## Donsez

Buon giorno! Spero che riusciate a togliermi questa curiosita'. Quando mi reco ad un bar e vorrei cambiare una banconota di 20 euro in due banconote di 10 euro o in monete da 2 euro, come potrei esprimermi? Si dice "Hai da cambiare una banconota di 20 euro _in_ monete da 2 euro" oppure "Hai da cambiare una banconota di 20 euro _con_ monete da 2 euro"? Spesso mi servono degli spiccioli per il parcheggio, quindi vorrei piu' che altro avere una conferma se le due domande che ho scritto sopra sono corrette e meno. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Buongiorno Donsez, penso che non ci sia grande differenza nel chiedere “ Mi può cambiare / ha da cambiare una banconota da 20 euro con due da 10? “ “ Hai (generalmente si usa il tu quando si ha confidenza con la persona a cui si chiede) da cambiare una banconota  da 10 euro in monete da 2”.
Le domande sono corrette, però si dice “banconota da “e non “banconota di”.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Aggiungo alla risposta di Brigitta che puoi anche semplicemente dire "Ha/hai da cambiare 20 euro[...]?" omettendo "una banconota da", perché è sottinteso che si tratti di banconote


----------



## Donsez

Grazie mille per le vostre risposte!


----------



## Equamba

Concordo. Diciamo che riferendosi ad un commerciante che non si conosce la formula pragmaticamente corretta (in quanto coerente con il contesto leggermente formale) sarebbe:

« Scusi, avrebbe da cambiare 20 euro? » oppure « Scusi, potrebbe cambiarmi 20 euro? » o «Scusi, riuscirebbe a cambiarmi 20 euro? »

Si può anche solo dire così, e poi sulla eventuale domanda di specificazione del commerciante (es. « Come? »), rispondere « Due da dieci, grazie. ».


----------



## violapais

Donsez said:


> Buon giorno! Spero che riusciate a togliermi questa curiosita'. Quando mi reco ad un bar e vorrei cambiare una banconota di 20 euro in due banconote di 10 euro o in monete da 2 euro, come potrei esprimermi? Si dice "Hai da cambiare una banconota di 20 euro _in_ monete da 2 euro" oppure "Hai da cambiare una banconota di 20 euro _con_ monete da 2 euro"? Spesso mi servono degli spiccioli per il parcheggio, quindi vorrei piu' che altro avere una conferma se le due domande che ho scritto sopra sono corrette e meno. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!



Io direi IN monete da due euro. 
CON monete da due euro al mio orecchio suonerebbe un po' come: "Ti do una banconota da 20 euro e tu me ne dai un paio da 2 euro"  
Ovviamente nessuno lo farebbe realmente (intendo prendere venti euro e cercare di darti in cambio qualche monetina, tipo scambio numismatico), se non per farti uno scherzo, perché la frase risulterebbe comunque più che comprensibile... ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Giulai

Io direi " Scusi potrebbe cambiarmi 20 euro in monete da 2 euro?"


----------



## longplay

Un po' ricercato (per non dire di peggio) e incompresibile ai più (credo) : "Mi darebbe della moneta divisionale equivalente a 20€, per cortesia ?" .Ciao.


----------



## Equamba

Perdonami longplay, ma se l'obiettivo del post è quello di trovare le espressioni più correnti in italiano, temo che un frase "ricercata se non peggio" e "incomprensibile ai più" sia fuori luogo. Inoltre ho dei dubbi sull'esistenza dell'espressione "moneta divisionale", ma al momento non ho l'enciclopedia sotto mano perciò non saprei dare una risposta "autorevole".


----------



## VogaVenessian

Visto che l'argomento è tanto controverso sebbene le formulazioni proposte sono in gran parte valide (ad esempio, tra *cambiare in* e *cambiare con*, non vedo gran differenza) direi che il punto di controversia sta nell'esagerata lunghezza di frasi come "...avrebbe da cambiarmi 20 euro in monete da 2?". D'altra parte se vogliamo essere precisi, non si può tagliare di molto, vi pare?
Allora, tralasciando la grammatica e scendendo sul piano pratico, la mia soluzione (e faccio così quando mi servono degli spicci) è di entrare nel negozio sventolando la banconota da 20 e chiedere al negoziante: "*Mi fa moneta da 2?*". State tranquilli che il negoziante capisce (...a meno che non abbia letto questo thread).


----------



## Equamba

Ciao VogaVenessian,
la tua soluzione sembra valida anche a me, è  sicuramente ben comprensibile; vorrei solo segnalare che secondo me è  leggermente "marcata diatopicamente", nel senso che è tipica di una  certa zona dell'Italia: io sono di Bergamo e da noi non si usa, ma mi  rendo conto che è una forma che può essere tipica di altre zone. Di dove  sei? (Venezia come il nick lascia intendere?).
Certo, poi magari al contrario è solo a Bergamo che non si usa, non posso escluderlo!


----------



## longplay

Equamba said:


> Perdonami longplay, ma se l'obiettivo del post è quello di trovare le espressioni più correnti in italiano, temo che un frase "ricercata se non peggio" e "incomprensibile ai più" sia fuori luogo. Inoltre ho dei dubbi sull'esistenza dell'espressione "moneta divisionale", ma al momento non ho l'enciclopedia sotto mano perciò non saprei dare una risposta "autorevole".



Scusami Equam, ma il termine giusto per spiccioli è proprio "moneta divisionale": controlla, se vuoi. Il problema è che questa espressione non è nota ai più, credo. Dunque,
perché non inserirla ? Anche per un po' di divertimento... Ciao.

PS Mi sembra che a Roma si usi anche "me le può 'spicciare' ?". Molto colloquiale e " popolare ".


----------



## Equamba

Certo longplay, anche il divertimento ci vuole: più differenze e ricchezze si riesce a far emergere dalla lingua meglio è! Ogni varietà di lingua (sia essa regionale o "standard", informale o formale, bassa o aulica) esprime una ricchezza propria della lingua ed è bello analizzare le differenze. Semplicemente mi sono permesso di far notare che, volendo essere pertineni alla richiesta formulata da Donsez, che è relativa a cosa sia _più adatto nell'uso_, si dovrebbero escludere espressioni che, per quanto corrette, risultano auliche o "obsolete"; tutto qui.

In un forum è bello far emergere le differenze come una ricchezza per crescere tutti insieme.

Per VogaVenessian: ovviamente ti ho chiesto se tu fossi effettivamente veneziano per sapere a che zona italiana riferire quel tipo di uso non per altro!


----------



## longplay

Equam, sono d' accordo con te . Comunque , ti segnalo che lo "spicciare", molto usato a Roma e dintorni (mio post precedente) l' ho trovato accettato - con un po' di
sorpresa - dal Devoto-Oli ,mi pare, come "regionale". Ciao.


----------



## sveva_piccola

VogaVenessian said:


> Visto che l'argomento è tanto controverso sebbene le formulazioni proposte sono in gran parte valide (ad esempio, tra *cambiare in* e *cambiare con*, non vedo gran differenza) direi che il punto di controversia sta nell'esagerata lunghezza di frasi come "...avrebbe da cambiarmi 20 euro in monete da 2?". D'altra parte se vogliamo essere precisi, non si può tagliare di molto, vi pare?
> Allora, tralasciando la grammatica e scendendo sul piano pratico, la mia soluzione (e faccio così quando mi servono degli spicci) è di entrare nel negozio sventolando la banconota da 20 e chiedere al negoziante: "*Mi fa moneta da 2?*". State tranquilli che il negoziante capisce (...a meno che non abbia letto questo thread).


Perfetto! Direi addirittura Me la cambia in/con moneta? Avrebbe moneta da cambiare? Se mi servono per il parcheggio  ricevere 1€ - 2€ o 50 centesimi non fa molta differenza dal momento che i parchimetri accettano monete a partire da 5 o dieci centesimi...


----------



## longplay

In alcuni Paesi, se non ricordo male, ci sono (o c'erano) addirittura le "macchinette" che danno monete metalliche in cambio di banconote. Con il post di Sveva e le sue
varianti possibili, credo che il cerchio si sia chiuso. Ciao a tutti.


----------

